# Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger



## Katamaranoid (12. März 2012)

*Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

Hi, 
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Bei meinem Macbook Pro (2011) hängt es immer mal wieder kurz. Das Problem tritt häufig auf, wenn ich es aufklappe, nachdem es im Ruhemodus ist. Ich will also mein Pw eingeben und erst 1 bis 2 Sekunden später schreibt das Macbook nach und ich bin eingeloggt. 
An sich nicht so schlimm.... Aber ich habe das Problem auch beim Schreiben von Texten, beim scrollen oder beim Programmieren. Ziemlich nervig auf die Dauer, wenn ich was eingebe und hin und wieder schreibt es nach. 
Um das Problem mit dem Sleepmode zu lösen, habe ich schon versucht, den Hibernatemode auf 0 zu setzen, hat aber nicht funktioniert.
Nachdem ich bemerkt hatte, das bei mir eine recht große Swap datei vorhanden ist, dachte ich mir, dass es vllt daran liegt und bei aktuellen Speicherpreisen, habe ich mir 8gb DDR3 für meinen Apfel gegönnt.
Ausserdem habe ich Das System neu aufgespielt ( allerdings vor dem Speicherupgrade ) und meine Zugriffsrechte Repariert.
Das System läuft zwar jetzt subjektiv ein wenig flotter und ich bilde mir ein, dass die Hänger seltener sind. Dennoch sind sie immer noch vorhanden. Habt ihr eine Idee ? 

Nochmal das System im Überblick:

Macbook Pro 13"
2,3 GHz Intel Core i5
8gb Kingston 1333 Ram
500Gb 5400rpm Festplatte 
OSX Lion 

Alles ist auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Meint ihr die Festplatte ist Schuld ? (Das ist nämlich mein nächster Verdacht) 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit hier noch was zu optimieren ( ohne die Platte zu tauschen  ) ? 
Oder ist es OSX, das ständig irgendwo unnötig schreibt und bremmst ? 

Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine SSD Als Systemplatte zu verbauen, allerdings ist mir das im moment zu teuer, nur um Hänger zu entfernen und wenn ich genau drüber nachdenke bin ich allgemein vom Systemspeed her zufrieden, wenn dieses Haken nicht wäre....


----------



## norse (12. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

schau dochmal welche Programme alle im Hintergrund laufen? Welche starten wenn dein PC angeht usw. normal ist das ganze nicht, evtl Festplatte? Am RAM sollte es nicht liegen, vorausgesetzt du hast nicht zu viele Programme gleichzeitig offen. Hatte am Anfang 4GB drin und das war mehr als ausreichend! Bei mir laufen immer Mail, Safari, iTunes im Hintergrund.


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

Im moment läuft die Konsole, der Finder, die Aktivitätsanzeige und Safari. Mehr nicht, dennoch sind da Hänger.
Bei mir haben 4 GB nicht gereicht, ich hatte ständig eine Swap datei mit ca 200 mb und Seitenauslagerungen.
Teilweise gibt OSX den inaktiven Ram auch nicht für andere Programme frei. Aber im moment ist das eher weniger das Problem, da ich  
ca 4,5 Gb meistens frei zur verfügung habe.

Ich denke auch das es die Festplatte ist. Allerdings bin ich im moment nicht gewillt 90 euro für ne ssd + 70 für ein adapterkit auszugeben, bloß um kleine Hänger zu beseitigen.... 
Damit leben will ich allerdings auch nicht  
Bei anderen läuft es ja auch ohne SSD ohne Hänger. 
Ich schau auch die ganze Zeit schon auf die Konsole und die Aktivitätsanzeige. 
Bei den Hängern schlägt zwar die Festplattenaktivität aus, aber das ist im kb Bereich.
Dennoch werde ich demnächst vllt mal meine Daten sichern und eine andere original 320gb einbauen.
vllt sind dann die Hänger weg.
Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge? 
Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe  

Greetz


----------



## Bauer87 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

Klingt für mich momentan auch so, als hätte die HDD nen Schaden. Vermutlich ist es das einfachste, es mal mit ner anderen zu probieren.


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

Ich habe von einem Bekannten den Tipp gekriegt, in den Energiesparoptionen, den haken aus "Festplatte immer wenn möglich in Ruhezustand versetzen" mal raus zu machen. 
Klingt plausibel.... 
Mal sehen ob ich die Fehler jetzt immer noch habe... bis jetzt nicht, ich gebe Bericht


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

Kleines Update: 
Das Macbook hängt immer noch  

Weitere Vorschläge sind erwünscht! 

Ich werde morgen, nach der Arbeit mal die Festplatte mit einer anderen tauschen und mein system klonen.
Mal sehen, vllt liegt es wirklich an der PLatte.

Hat sonst jemand evtl nen Lösungsvorschlag ausser Festplatte tauschen ?


----------



## norse (13. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

neue Festplatte, mal system sauber aufsetzen ohne etwas zu verändern 
installier normal deine programme und probiere mal  

Bei mir schaltet er die Festplatte immer aus wenn nicht gebraucht, keinerlei Probleme mit.

Ich geh wirklich von nem Hardwareschaden aus, oder iwas falsch eingestellt...also wirklich sauber installieren, updates machen, Einstellungen größtenteils so beibehalten wie sie sind. gerade die Swap Datei etc nicht umbedingt verändern...


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

Du meinst einen Schaden an der Festplatte richtig ? 
Oder kann es noch an was anderem liegen ? Ich hoffe nicht. 
Ich habe mal mein system auf eine 320gb festplatte geklont. gleiches problem.
Morgen versuche ich es mal, mit nem clean install.


----------



## norse (13. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

puh....ram? joa und mal sauber installieren


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*



norse schrieb:


> puh....ram? joa und mal sauber installieren


 
Den Ram kann ich Denke ich ausschliessen, esseinden die Schnittstelle selbst hat n Problem.
Die Hänger sind sowohl mit Original Apple Ram als auch meinem 8gb upgrade.

Ich versuche es morgen mal ein letztes mal mit einem clean install.


----------



## norse (16. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

und? schon was neues?


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

Ja, 
Ich habe es nochmal neu aufgesetzt und die Hänger sind immer noch da... 
Ich werde demnächst wohl wirklich noch einmal in nen Apple shop müssen -.-


----------



## muckelpupp (20. März 2012)

*AW: Macbook Pro 2011 - sporadische, kleine Hänger*

Hi Kata.. 

Falls du noch nicht im Shop warst, es kursieren diverse Beiträge im Netz, die sich seit Einführung von _Lion_ mit sinkender Performance bis hin zu totaler Arbeitsverweigerung der installierten Systeme befassen. Fast alle klagen über die gleichen Symptome, wobei deine noch sehr milde ausgeprägt scheinen. Einfach googeln: "Lion + MBP ewig langsam" o.ä.

Ich selbst bin letzten Herbst von SL auf Lion 'hochgegangen' (MPB 4,1 von 2008). Mit SL war ich super zufrieden, aber irgendwie wollte ich Lion ausprobieren. Mittlerweile würde ich am liebsten wieder zurück. Das geht zwar, ist aber auch nicht so einfach. 

Erst vor einigen Tagen ging mein Mac nämlich derart in die Knie, dass gar nichts mehr ging. Einziges Mittel, war eine Neuinstallation von Lion über die Rettungs-Partition (z.B. Neustart mit gedrückter 'alt'/Auswahltaste). Jetzt läuft es wieder einigermaßen, aber überzeugt ist etwas anderes.

p.s. um auszuschliessen, ob es sich um einen Problem mit der HDD handelt (was sich für mich aber nicht so darstellt, auch wenn es im ersten Augenblick verwundert), kannst du unter Dienstprogramme das Festplatten-Dienstprogramm laufen lassen, und deine Festplatte sowie die darauf liegenden Volumen/Partitionen überprüfen lassen. Ausserdem auch deine Zugriffsrechte. Von Zeit zu Zeit gehören die repariert. 
Wählst du die Platte direkt aus, kannst du den S.M.A.R.T-Status checken. Steht dort 'Überprüft' ist die HDD für das System ok, bzw. liegt kein Hardwareschaden vor. 

Die genannten Probleme beziehen sich i.d.R. darauf, dass Lion noch nicht ausgereift ist, und nicht von ungefähr _Apple_ schon im Sommer ein als 'Nachfolger' getarntes Servicepack namens Mountain Lion nachschieben will...
Sollte es nicht fulminate Verbesserungen zur jetzigen Version geben, wird es das erste MacOS X sein, dass ich nach sechs Jahren auslasse. Dito für Windows in der 8.ten Auflage.


----------

